# Buckling Beauty Contest Pictures only



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Flip Side practicing for later- tongue action at 4 days!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Boomerango

Hours Old









10 Days old with shaved head (disbudded)


----------



## luvmygoats3 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Ducky. RIP

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Shantara Acres ATC Just Like Jesse James

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Retrying to see if this fits better..Purebed Alpine buck kid from Oakmoon WWW Ganache by Nodaway Reprise Kaboom. He's only a couple of hours old here.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

Pistol

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## luvmygoats3 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## luvmygoats3 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## tinygreenfrog (Feb 19, 2009)

hum...hope this posts...

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## mulish (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the red buckling with the white band around his front ankle.  In the pic with the 4 kids...ignore the one on the left...she's a girl. :really :rofl

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, just one more:


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Zirngibl R Voodoo Child


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Presenting Andrew Jackson (born 3/14) and Thomas Jefferson (born 3/16)!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

My first NuBoer! He is 1 day old in the picture.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## victoygoats (Jun 8, 2009)

Victory Meadows B'Lou Oz

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## abtowell (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is my buckling out of Jana's Dakota New Moon. We thought it might be his mom responsible for the color until her twin sister who is also black gav birth to twin brown doelings out a different buck last night. So far this sire's color rocks. He is also jus this vivid color in person, there is no flash on this photo. Glad it wasn't a flashy doeling competition, we wouldn't even have an entry.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

My boys thought they needed to pose.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

First one is Miniature Alpine, this one is Nigerian.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Tahitian Moon.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Goatie kisses - come October we won't be loving on them like this, ha !

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Jumping for joy.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Danish buckling.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

This is Calvin, born 03/13/10. We're still waiting for a Hobbes....









Sorry about the messy house - we didn't expect a house-goat!










The kids named him - he has an almost perfect "C" on his forehead.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Charlie Chaplin

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Let's see if I can post a picture.
Nite (cat) with our mini buckling Dollar (ND/Nubian)
"Hey are you following me?"

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

It worked! :biggrin
Dollar was only a few days old when the pic was taken.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

This is "Beloved America"- bred and owned by Sally McDonnel of Beloved Farm (www.belovedfarm.webs.com). He is a third generation Mini-Nubian.








Then Beloved America and his twin brother-








I maintain that particular website and took these pictures. I also was there when they were delivered as she still relies fairly heavily on me when it comes to goat things. Feel free to exclude them if it does not seem appropriate.


----------



## ragingbull (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres a couple of ours this year
















I guess hes trying to see whats on his nose


----------

